# Touchpad frustration - AMD64 [SOLVED ?]

## b2pop

Hi Folks,

I'm getting pretty frustrated trying to configure a touchpad on a Gateway 77422gx machine (AMD64). Even after hours going through forums/howtos/readme, I'm still missing something.

I run Kernel 2.6.11-r3, Xorg-6.8.2-r1, synaptics-0.14.1. (I recompiled the kernel with psmouse and evdev as modules: the touchapd handlers are mouse1 and event2).

No matter what, I can't start X if the touchpad uses the synaptics driver: connection reset by server. If I use the mouse driver, however, it works without problem (well, the sound just disappeared, I must have messed with something)

Here's an excerpt of my /usr/src/linux/.config

```

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

```

And for Xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    Load       "dbe"      # Double buffer extension

    Load       "type1"

    Load       "freetype"

    Load       "glx"      # GLX module

    Load       "dri"      # DRI module

    Load       "synaptics"   # Touchpad

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Touchpad"

#    Driver   "synaptics" 

#    Option    "Protocol"          "auto-dev"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option    "Protocol"          "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option    "Device"            "/dev/psaux"

    Option    "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "USBMouse"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option   "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option    "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"   

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Touchpad"   

    InputDevice "USBMouse"   "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1"    "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

I'd be quite grateful if anybody could point me to the "detail" I overlooked...

ThxLast edited by b2pop on Thu Mar 24, 2005 3:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blackhorse

What does the very first part of your Xorg.conf file look like?

----------

## b2pop

Here we go...

```

Section "Module"

    Load       "dbe"      # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load       "type1"

    Load       "freetype"

    Load       "glx"      # GLX module

    Load       "dri"      # DRI module

    Load       "synaptics"   # Touchpad

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/aquapfont"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "DontZap"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option   "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    Option   "XkbLayout"      "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Touchpad"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option    "Protocol"          "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option    "Device"            "/dev/psaux"

    Option    "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

#    Option   "SHMConfig"      "on"  

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "USBMouse"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option   "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option    "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"   

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5, 35.15, 35.5

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ AGP"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    65536

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ AGP"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Touchpad"   

    InputDevice "USBMouse"   "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1"    "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Note that I'm being pecky here: the touchpad works fine if I select the 'mouse' driver, tapping and everything. It's just that I'd like to get the 'CircularScrolling' option that synaptics offers.

Thx for any help

----------

## blackhorse

You have emerged 'synaptics', I assume.

----------

## b2pop

 *blackhorse wrote:*   

> You have emerged 'synaptics', I assume.

 

Of course, version 0.14.1, as mentioned in the first post

----------

## blackhorse

ok, thanks for telling me that  :Embarassed:  . I should have seen that. Did you unmask that? It looks like the only one I can get is 0.14.0 . Can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Or at least the beginning

----------

## dtor

If you check dmesg or /proc/bus/input/devices is it recognized as Synaptics? What does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say about the matter?

----------

## b2pop

 *dtor wrote:*   

> If you check dmesg or /proc/bus/input/devices is it recognized as Synaptics? What does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say about the matter?

 

Yep, yep

dmesg:

```

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

  Firmware: 5.9

  Sensor: 35

  new absolute packet format

  Touchpad has extended capability bits

  ->multifinger detection

  ->palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics on isa0060/serio1
```

as mentioned in the first post:

```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=0000

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event1

B: EV=b

B: KEY=6420 0 670000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=11000003

```

blackhorse:

yes, i did unmask synaptics. And the /etc/X11/xorg.conf (minus the comment lines) is reported a bit higher on the page  :Wink: 

----------

## b2pop

OK folks, a new element to the plot:

back on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad

 *Quote:*   

> Look, if you have the mentioned Handlers in /dev/input and check your udev or devfs config.

 

OK for the handlers, but I can't see anything related to the touchpad in /etc/devfsd.conf (but frankly, here, I'm completely lost, I don't even know what devfs is supposed to do...)

----------

## dtor

Ok, did you make sure that you have all device files created? What does 'ls /dev/input/ev*' show?

----------

## b2pop

 *dtor wrote:*   

> Ok, did you make sure that you have all device files created? What does 'ls /dev/input/ev*' show?

 

Yes, of course, I tought I told it in the previous post

I have 3 events in /dev/input: event0, event1, event2

a cat /proc/bus/nput/devices tells me that:

event0 is my keyboard (handles kbd event0)

event1 is the USB mouse I have connected (H: mouse0 event1)

event2 is the Touchpad (N:"SynPS/2 Synpatics Touchpad", H:mouse1 event2)

I'm baffled, it should work, it doesn't, and I'm sure the solution will be obvious (when we'll have it...)

----------

## dtor

Could you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, there might be some clues there.

----------

## b2pop

Surprise, surprise, now it works. I must have tweaked something in the kernel during one of my many reconfigurations... Now I need to have the equivalent of a wheelmouse scrolling, but that's adetail at that point. Is there any nice resources about the configuration options for a touchpad ?

Thx again

----------

## dtor

Have you tried sliding your finger along the right edge of the touchpad?

The best resource I know about:

http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/index.html

----------

